# Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE appreciation thread - Owners please check in!



## achilles

*AIRMAN "1953 VINTAGE" - Tribute to a flying legend!*

Greetings, as suggested by members here, I have started this official* Glycine Airman "1953 Vintage" LE appreciation thread*.

There are total 600 pieces made for this anniversary Airman Ref. 3904 released in September 2012. And owners for this model are spread all across the World, so the purpose of this thread is to gather as many owners here as possible and to record their locations. b-)

Owners and admirers alike are free to post here with your LE number and a photo if possible. Any photos of your watch in action or simply sitting in your watch case or you just changed your strap, and you want everyone to admire it, please feel free to post up here.

I will try my best to keep this thread alive and going. Appreciate if other members could chip in and help out as well whenever you can.

Now on to some pictures of mine which is numbered 336/600. Location is Regina, Canada.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE appreciation thread - Owners please book in!*

Thank you for initiating achilles,my guts tell me we'll see a lot of eye candies here...


----------



## Aquavit

*Re: Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE appreciation thread - Owners please book in!*

Ok, here's mine - number 061 lives in UK and Europe:


----------



## achilles

*Re: Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE appreciation thread - Owners please book in!*

Fantastic shot, Aquavit! |>


----------



## romaII

*Re: Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE appreciation thread - Owners please book in!*









Vintage 1953 with Nato Leather Strap, 266/600, Germany


----------



## achilles

*Re: Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE appreciation thread - Owners please book in!*

Wow!!! Nice to see a watch checking in from Germany....looks great on a leather NATO......congrats and welcome on board romall ! :-!


----------



## Dennis Smith

#140 What a great watch.


----------



## achilles

Dennis, your Airman on the Oyster bracelet looks smashing!!! |>

To tell you the truth your Airman LE pictures in 2012/13 pushed me over the edge and here I am with a Airman LE and starting this appreciation thread....kudos mate!


----------



## roguehog

217 jumping into the fray.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Welcome roguehog! A very good review you have written on your blog site for the Airman LE and Mystery. :-!

And I left a message for you on your blog site to introduce this official appreciation thread for the Airman LE. ;-)
Thanks for reading and making your way here...


----------



## achilles

Emre, aren't you going to post up here your vintage Airman ? ;-)

We will love to see your classic old timer here....


----------



## achilles

Okay folks, this is what we have as of now :

*Aquavit: 061 UK & Europe

Dennis Smith: 140 Walla Walla, WA

roguehog: 217 Singapore

daw123: 246 Lincolnshire, UK

romall: 266 Germany

achilles: 336 Regina, Canada*

I am sure many more owners will find their way here....b-)


----------



## Emre

achilles said:


> Emre, aren't you going to post up here your vintage Airman ? ;-)
> 
> We will love to see your classic old timer here....


with pleasure: A 36284, production date: 8th Jul 1955,production amount: 100

















This is with me in Istanbul. There are 2 more -to my knowledge - one is in France and another one in Japan.Call me crazy, yes I track them


----------



## achilles

Wow, that's awesome Emre! Your great great grandfather of all Airman looks amazing!!! And yes, it is worth it to track down who else has this classic. Not many will be my guess... 

I am sure you will treasure this watch, well done mate!


----------



## wolfstar001

My local watch dealer recently had this for sale. It's sold now.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolasg

297 Greece









Στάλθηκε από το Xperia T μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Welcome nicolasg! Thanks for checking in...your Airman looks awesome on the leather NATO strap... |>


----------



## Vorst8

199/600 the Netherlands, photo's will folow.


----------



## psikat

145/600 in Birmingham, UK


Regards, Kat


----------



## Vorst8

Vorst8 said:


> 199/600 the Netherlands, photo's will folow.


the photo's


----------



## Brice

Mine is # 037/600, living in France and China.














































and with the Aquavit's (in grey)...









Cheers,
Brice


----------



## achilles

Nice shots, Brice!!! Thank you. :-!


----------



## achilles

Vorst8 said:


> the photo's


Very nice choice of nato straps there, Vorst8. Looks great!

A plus point for the Airman Vintage LE (or any Airmans for that matter) as it shows how versatile it is on many straps, mesh combo....


----------



## Dai Capp

If I ever figure out how to post pics I will but in the meantime Number 17 is alive and kicking in Sheffield, England with me!


----------



## achilles

Some new Owners have come on board :-!, here is a summary :

*Dai Capp: 017 Sheffield, England

Brice: 037 France and China

Aquavit: 061 UK & Europe

Dennis Smith: 140 Walla Walla, WA

psikat: 145 Birmingham, UK

Vorst8: 199 Netherlands

roguehog: 217 Singapore

daw123: 246 Lincolnshire, UK

romall: 266 Germany

nicolasg: 297 Athens, Greece

achilles: 336 Regina, Canada*


----------



## Uwe W.

Looking over the list you have to be impressed by the international appeal the design has.


----------



## achilles

Dai Capp said:


> If I ever figure out how to post pics I will but in the meantime Number 17 is alive and kicking in Sheffield, England with me!


Hi Dai Capp, welcome to this appreciation thread for the Airman 1953 Vintage LE. We all will love to see your No. 17!

When you click 'Reply', you will see an 'Insert Image' icon on the top right-hand side of the reply window. Click that and click 'From Computer' and 'Browse' to select your picture file from your local drive.

Hope that helps, or someone else might give a clearer explanation...good luck!


----------



## achilles

Uwe W. said:


> Looking over the list you have to be impressed by the international appeal the design has.


You bet... :-!


----------



## Dai Capp

As promised - number 17 checks in...














Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Dai Capp

A couple more of number 17
















Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Svail

#313 checking in..... Going to be sending it back to IWW to have the hands outlined in black like Dennis did.....really enhances the face.












Great time piece that I enjoy wearing.


----------



## achilles

Svail said:


> #313 checking in..... Going to be sending it back to IWW to have the hands outlined in black like Dennis did.....really enhances the face. Great time piece that I enjoy wearing.


That is looking great, Svail.....where are you located....like in City & Country?


----------



## Emre

This topic is amazing and shows how a watch can bring people together with common taste from different destinations.

I bet # 001 is by Glycine Watch SA in Bienne,Switzerland


----------



## Uwe W.

achilles said:


> That is looking great, Svail.....where are you located....like in City & Country?


Based on the photos my guess would be Scottsdale, Arizona.


----------



## Brice

Uwe W. said:


> Based on the photos my guess would be Scottsdale, Arizona.


Huh, great input, Uwe.
But my guess is Scottsdale, Tasmania... ;-)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Svail

achilles said:


> That is looking great, Svail.....where are you located....like in City & Country?


Phoenix, AZ


----------



## achilles

Svail said:


> Phoenix, AZ


It will be a good idea to update your Location on your profile...


----------



## Svail

achilles said:


> It will be a good idea to update your Location on your profile...


Done.....thanks


----------



## Emre

Here comes No:125/600 from Oakland, California. Posting on behalf of the gentleman who has the largest Airman inventory in his collection, both vintage and modern,and is an airman himself. Thanks Sam, horrray for safe returns:


----------



## achilles

Very cool picture of the Glycine Aiman 1953 LE in an aircraft....is that a Cessna 172? b-)


----------



## achilles

Another summary :

*Dai Capp: 017 Sheffield, England

Brice: 037 France and China

Aquavit: 061 UK & Europe

Sam: 125 Oakland, California

Dennis Smith: 140 Walla Walla, WA

psikat: 145 Birmingham, UK

Vorst8: 199 Netherlands

roguehog: 217 Singapore

daw123: 246 Lincolnshire, UK

romall: 266 Germany

nicolasg: 297 Athens, Greece

Svail: 313 Pheonix, AZ

achilles: 336 Regina, Canada*


----------



## Emre

achilles said:


> Very cool picture of the Glycine Aiman 1953 LE in an aircraft....is that a Cessna 172? b-)


Cessna 150 ;-)


----------



## pley3r

Hey people, so close to pulling the pin and picking one of these up. Just one question, can't seem to find it anywhere, would someone be able to tell me the lug to lug length of these beauties.
Thanks


----------



## Aquavit

pley3r said:


> Hey people, so close to pulling the pin and picking one of these up. Just one question, can't seem to find it anywhere, would someone be able to tell me the lug to lug length of these beauties.
> Thanks


50mm


----------



## achilles

Yes, it's about 49-50mm. Very good size IMO and wears very well even for smaller wrists. I have a 6.5 wrist, and it sits perfectly.

I have mine on a canvas/leather strap now, and it wears very comfortable on my wrist.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pley3r

Thanks for that. Order placed  I'll post some pics when it comes in.


----------



## achilles

pley3r said:


> Thanks for that. Order placed  I'll post some pics when it comes in.


Yes, it is good to get yours real soon before all 600 pieces get sold out! :-!

Post up when yours arrive, so we can add you to our Owner's list here....b-)


----------



## pley3r

You can add number 236, residing in Perth Western Australia to your list


----------



## achilles

Congrats pley3r!

This is a classic watch and I am sure you will have lots of fun with the myriad of strap options available for this watch. :-!


----------



## andrew-27

Hello guys! Let me introduce myself with my recent vision of an Airman 1953. As you can see on the attached pictures, it's matched with astonishing beautifully handcrafted masterpiece - the „Gunny 74" strap from Peter Gunny's outstanding collection. Number of limitation - 410/600. Watch location - Cracow, Poland. My name - Andrzej. Cheers


----------



## Emre

Cześć Andrzej,welcome to WUS.

Glad to have you here and thank you for sharing your Airman 1953 Vintage LE. Poland has a great community for Glycine, which also reflects to our fan page followers, thank you for joining the forum, looking forward many more shares.


----------



## andrew-27

Cześć Emre ) Thanks for your welcome on this forum. Great to hear a friend from Turkey! I think that such strong representation of Glycine in Poland is due to the very active presence of our polish distributor of this great brand - Mr Piotr Sobota. Many thanks to him for his help, responsiveness, service and knowledge which he shared with me advising in dificult watch dilemmas )


----------



## Emre

Yes I know Piotr ( I mean with what he is doing, and we've had a chat few times ), he is a real asset for the Glycine community. I am looking forward his across Africa travel project with Glycine. Pity he is not a member here.

By the way I've learned that the #600 of the LE Airman 1953, is in Bienne in the Glycine HQs.


----------



## achilles

Hey andrew-27, welcome onboard! I really like your 1953 LE on the Gunny strap. It looks amazing! I am thinking of making a custom strap for mine now...:think:


----------



## andrew-27

Hello Achilles! Thanks for your appreciation  And really thank you for opening this thread. The Airman Vintage 1953 deserves that. It's an objectively beautiful watch - no one can deny this opinion. Before buying Vintage LE, I've ordered the Airman Double D24 09 model. But from the first contact with that watch I didn't feel well with it. I've asked my dealer if there's a chance for changing it for an Airman Vintage and he agreed for my proposal. This was a brilliant idea. Now I have two Airman watches - similar from the one side but quite different from the other  one is all black stealth Base 22 Mystery, and the other one, being in opposition to the Mystery - an Airman Vintage 1953  Talking about the Gunny 74 strap. On the photos it's a little bit warmer than in reality. In real life it's a bit brighter and with a very delicate yellow tonation. Peter Gunny says, it needs some time of use to get that "patina", what is rather obvious. But of course it is a great strap - absolutely worth the money that I spent for buying it  I've tried another strap for this watch, but it was too dark, in too much chocolate tonation, and too polite for it. I needed something more vintagized. The Gunny 74 suits my needs very well. I can recommend Peter without hesitation. He is a great strap maker and what's very important - the contact with him is absolutely fantastic. He answers for all the questions, even the stupid ones  his replies are really quick. Very very nice and kind guy. Below few samples of an Airman Vintage on my previous strap
































Emre - few words about Piotr Sobota's activity for Glycine - I think it's worth mention not only because of the African project but also - the Himalayas 

http://www.glycine.pl/wydarzenia-szczegoly-44.html

and very fine event - giving the Glycine Aviation Award and the watch  - Glycine Airman Base 22 to captain Wrona who successfully landed his Boeing 767 with 231 passengers onboard after its landing gear failed to extend

http://chronos24.pl/glycine-dla-kpt-wrony/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOT_Polish_Airlines_Flight_16


----------



## Aquavit

Well now we know where No. 600 is, I wonder who has No. 001??

andrew-27, that second strap is a really nice contrast to the creamy dial and sets it off well. 

It's interesting to hear about the Glycine collaboration with the Himalayan expedition even though my Polish was not up to reading the website! The links to the other two articles were not working for me, although it's good to hear of Glycine still getting involved with the aviation community - we never get to hear of these things in the UK, maybe Glycine representation is not as strong over here.


----------



## Emre

I remember the Pamirs summit from last year, I posted some photos but remember google translate didn't really help, so just had the photos and we were discussing possible high altitude effects on the watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-airman-7-546m-pamirs-summit-922403.html
Hats off to the captain who saved his passengers and his plane and to Piotr. Would be great to have Piotr here and follow the Africa trip with Bis 126  That's a crazy idea, and it deserves its own thread.


----------



## andrew-27

Yes Emre, you're absolutely right. Travelling across Africa in your own car is a great, although, in today times - quite risky idea, especially when you're doing it by Fiat 126p (I had one such car so I know what I am talking about  Of course it was one of the goals of this trip, but I'd prefer the Land Rover Discovery over this tiny vehicle (I have never had Discovery, so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about  Emre - your original 1955 Airman is just wonderful! 
Hello Aquavit and thanks a lot for sharing your opinion about my Vintage project  Well, I don't say that the former strap doesn't suit this watch, but it is all about my personal preferences considering the Airman Vintage LE configuration for now. For this concrete watch I just prefer the strap in more light colour and more vintagized, somehow like worn-out. That's why I decided to order the „74" from Peter Gunny. What was my inspiration? The astonishing Airman 1953 photo on a beautiful leather strap which I have found somewhere in google's gallery.. Then I ran over the different forum threads looking for some information about that watch and the strap it was matched with. Finally I have found out that this was the photo taken by you, Aquavit ) The strap is Di Modell Aviator, if I remeber well, isn't it? Your Airman with Di Modell strap looks really cool on this picture, and this pushed me to look further for another solution. So many thanks to you for your inspiration and one simple request - could you share some more pics of your Airman Vintage with us?  Really eye catching project. 
I was also considering something similar to Brice's concept - to use nylon NATO strap in light creamy colours (also fantastic idea and superb pictures - congrats, Brice , I was thinking about the original Glycine NATO strap made for Glycine Combat 
::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::
for a while, but, I decided to buy something in classic leather.
Below two wrist-shots in daylight while driving the car


----------



## Aquavit

Andrew, it was indeed my Vintage 1953 on Di-Modell that you saw - here it is again. For me the colour of this strap works really well with the cream dial and of course looks very "vintage", but also the strap is very comfortable as well as practical having a rubberised backing.

Even though I have a number of Glycine straps the Di-Modell is the one I prefer most on this watch. In fact I have today just switched back to it!


----------



## andrew-27

Thanks Aquavit. Your watch is just perfect on this picture. Beautiful! But more, more pics  both in artificial- and daylight, please


----------



## Aquavit

andrew-27 said:


> Thanks Aquavit. Your watch is just perfect on this picture. Beautiful! But more, more pics  both in artificial- and daylight, please


Ok, here's a few more on a selection of straps:


----------



## andrew-27

Very nice, Aquavit  You have a really good choice of straps! This Nato on the first picture - what is this? It's not from Glycine, is it? My guess is Crown & buckle? What's the length of this Nato? The pure black also very O.K.  But I think, the best one is from Di modell (excluding my Gunny 74 of course


----------



## Aquavit

andrew-27 said:


> Very nice, Aquavit  You have a really good choice of straps! This Nato on the first picture - what is this? It's not from Glycine, is it? My guess is Crown & buckle? What's the length of this Nato? The pure black also very O.K.  But I think, the best one is from Di modell (excluding my Gunny 74 of course


Thank you Andrew. The NATO strap is in fact a Maratac, very nice quality material and comes in at around 175mm overall length, sadly these are only available in the US - I came by mine as a used buy on a UK watch forum.


----------



## andrew-27

Aha, ok I understand. Thanks for the info, Aquavit


----------



## pley3r

new strap, Thanks to Dustin at n80 for the great service


----------



## nicolasg

Στάλθηκε από το Xperia T μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

nicolasg - where are you from and what is your serial number? Nice NATO strap btw.


----------



## nicolasg

achilles said:


> Another summary :
> 
> *Dai Capp: 017 Sheffield, England
> 
> Brice: 037 France and China
> 
> Aquavit: 061 UK & Europe
> 
> Sam: 125 Oakland, California
> 
> Dennis Smith: 140 Walla Walla, WA
> 
> psikat: 145 Birmingham, UK
> 
> Vorst8: 199 Netherlands
> 
> roguehog: 217 Singapore
> 
> daw123: 246 Lincolnshire, UK
> 
> romall: 266 Germany
> 
> nicolasg: 297 Athens, Greece
> 
> Svail: 313 Pheonix, AZ
> 
> achilles: 336 Regina, Canada*


Hello achilles.
I just posted my new nato strap 

Στάλθηκε από το Xperia T μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## fredrick

Incredible watch!!!! One of if not Glycine's Masterpiece.


----------



## Nate2046

Nice idea for a thread! I don't come on here too often but was trying to find some new strap ideas. That quest has been ongoing since I first got my 1953 just over a year ago. I immediately replaced the too short nylon with a black NATO and its been on there ever since. There has to be something better, leather maybe, vintage, nice patina. In any case, thanks for the good ideas. 
So here is #171, resides in the Midwest US but gets around quite a bit as my primary work watch. Sorry for the crap photo, I don't have a tenth of that skill that most here do. Cheers.


----------



## collectR

*#427*

#427 just took up residence in Canada!


----------



## gm78

*Re: #427*

Greetings from #002 from Cologne/Germany! 









Guido


----------



## jsbx1

*Re: #002*

gm78 - I thought the lume on the hands looked pale compared to the other '53LE's and figured that it was the lighting in the photo, however, I notice that your date wheel appears to be printed in black and not red as the others. Was that changed with later models or is it again a lighting or maybe angle issue?

Tony


----------



## Brice

*Re: #002*



jsbx1 said:


> gm78 - I thought the lume on the hands looked pale compared to the other '53LE's and figured that it was the lighting in the photo, however, I notice that your date wheel appears to be printed in black and not red as the others. Was that changed with later models or is it again a lighting or maybe angle issue?
> 
> Tony


B&W picture !!
;-)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## jsbx1

*Re: #002*



Brice said:


> B&W picture !!
> ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Ahh..... Didn't even think about that, good eye.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## gm78

*Re: #002*



Brice said:


> B&W picture !!
> ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Exactly. The watch looks pretty much like the others. ;-)


----------



## Emre

*Re: #002*

Woow No 2 lucky you.Glycine HQ stated No1 is not by them,so it might be with the same badge in Germany eh.Nice one


----------



## gm78

*Re: #002*

I got this one from Italy, so #001 may be there... ;-)


----------



## jmv

*Re: #002*

hello everyone, unfortunatly i don't have this awesone model but a friend of mine does:
N° 76/600 landed in Paris, France
















regards.


----------



## gm78

*Re: #002*

Your friend chose a very nice strap, I think it fits perfectly to the Airman Vintage. :-!


----------



## jmv

*Re: #002*

yes, i told him too!!
it is a german strap: herzog, found here:
Watch strap Vintage-Horse 22mm black horse leather vintage look by HERZOG
regards


----------



## TomCZ

Hi, it is honor to me, that I can put my first WUS post just in this thread. Here is the next one to your (our) collection Nr. 509, purchased in Italy, situated in Czech Republic.


----------



## achilles

TomCZ said:


> Hi, it is honor to me, that I can put my first WUS post just in this thread. Here is the next one to your (our) collection Nr. 509, purchased in Italy, situated in Czech Republic.


Your Glycine looks superb! :-!

Welcome to the forum and to the Glycine Airman 1953 LE thread, and thanks for posting.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Nice shot! And a great looking strap for the 1953!


----------



## pley3r

Wanted a black strap, I like my Nomos strap so got a shell cordovan from Panatime.
A touch long on my small wrist but I'll use the excuse 'I may need to put it over a flight suit one day' :-d


----------



## gm78

TomCZ said:


> Hi, it is honor to me, that I can put my first WUS post just in this thread. Here is the next one to your (our) collection Nr. 509, purchased in Italy, situated in Czech Republic.


This is a really nice strap that fits perfectly to the Airman. :-!

Greetings from the darker version on #002. ;-)


----------



## Emre

What is better than one Airman 1953,is two Airman 1953:


----------



## Aquavit

Emre said:


> What is better than one Airman 1953,is two Airman 1953:
> 
> View attachment 2058114


I didn't realise that you had a new version 1953 Emre??

Are you on the owners list?!

It must be time for Achilles to do an update ........


----------



## Emre

It was a guest watch for photography.I really liked how it looks and how it wears on wrist.It's owner would check-in soon.


----------



## Aquavit

Emre said:


> It was a guest watch for photography.I really liked how it looks and how it wears on wrist.It's owner would check-in soon.


Ah, you had a visitor with the watch. It would be great to do a comparison piece between the original and the new.


----------



## scubarob

#19 purchased in Italy


----------



## rolincho

Hi. Number 411/600 is in San Juan, Puerto Rico.


----------



## jsbx1

A little late to the party, but as they say "better late than never".... #457 checking in from Ottawa, Canada via Sophia, Bulgaria. A very big thank you to Emre for letting me purchase his watch, a true gentleman!!!


----------



## Emre

Welcome to the club jsbx1,happy that the Airman 1953 has a warm home.May it serve you well.

A lot of new members and posts,achilles,maybe a good time for an update? Looks like Canadians are dominating this segment of Glycine


----------



## achilles

You betcha Emre. Lots of new members and Airman 1953 LE finding homes all over the world., and more so in Canada now. It's so wonderful.

Will collate the data, and post up soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Folks, this is our current record as of now. It is great to see so many people have joined and recorded their LE numbers here.

Hope each one of you is having fun with their own special piece of the Airman 1953 Vintage. As for me, I have been enjoying mine in 2014 and will continue to do so for years to come. After reading on the Airman history and admiring the Airman series over the years, I am so proud to own a Limited Edition piece of the "1953" Vintage, the first watch that started it all.


*Owner id
**LE number**Location*gm78002Cologne, GermanyDai Capp017Sheffield, Englandscubarob019Ajax, CanadaBrice037France and ChinaAquavit061UK & Europe
jmv076Paris, FranceSam125Oakland, CaliforniaDennis Smith140Walla Walla, WApsikat145Birmingham, UKNate2046171Midwest USVorst8199Netherlandsroguehog217Singaporepley3r236Perth, Australiadaw123246Lincolnshire, UKromall266Germanynicolasg297Athens, GreeceSvail313Pheonix, AZachilles336Regina, Canadaandrew-27410Cracow, Polandrolincho411San Juan, Puerto RicocollectR427Ontario, Canadajsbx1457Ottawa, CanadaTomCZ509Czech RepublicGlycine HQ600Bienne, Switzerland (Based on info from Emre)


----------



## jsbx1

Based on achilles list of Airman '53 LE respondents, I had a little time on my hands and created the "TTMTOMH" Chart. My wife came up with the acronym, (Tony's Too Much Time On My Hands).... ;-). I used the CIA.gov "The World Fact Book" as a reference to determine each respondents countries' population of males 25 years old and over. I chose males 25 yrs.+, as that probably reflects the target market for these watches. Based of the number of Airman '53 LE watches by country of each respondent, Puerto Rico is leading the pack in best representation. Pretty useless information, but fun to look at :think:.

I'll update the leaderboard, when new owners check in,
Tony










 
Country
 Male Pop. 25+
Airman '53
%/Males 25+
  Puerto Rico1,128,02210.0000887% 
Singapore1,859,78010.0000538% 
Canada12,250,79340.0000327% 
Czech Rep.3,831,519
10.0000261%
 
Greece3,946,58410.0000253% 
UK21,910,86540.0000183% 
Netherlands5,843,89510.0000171% 
Australia7,673,91610.0000130% 
France22,061,41120.0000091% 
Poland13,341,82810.0000075%
 
Germany30,048,08920.0000067%
 
USA103,066,45540.0000039%


----------



## Dennis Smith

jsbx1 said:


> Based on achilles list of Airman '53 LE respondents, I had a little time on my hands and created the "TTMTOMH" Chart. My wife came up with the acronym, (Tony's Too Much Time On My Hands).... ;-). I used the CIA.gov "The World Fact Book" as a reference to determine each respondents countries' population of males 25 years old and over. I chose males 25 yrs.+, as that probably reflects the target market for these watches. Based of the number of Airman '53 LE watches by country of each respondent, Puerto Rico is leading the pack in best representation. Pretty useless information, but fun to look at :think:.


Too funny. Well, at least at this point I'm (in the US) least likely to see a 1953 on someone else's wrist


----------



## Brice

Here's a display I've made.
Could it be useful ? :-d









Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Aquavit

Some fine examples of over analysis here guys (whoever would have thought watch enthusiasts were obsessive) :-d

Now we just need to track down the elusive 001:-!


----------



## jsbx1

Seeing as the Airman '53 was developed and used during the cold war, I thought it appropriate to post a photo I took this morning while walking my dog. My Airman '53, with the Brice inspired tan NATO strap, facing Dundonald park. In the background, highlighted with the red arrow, is the apartment where Igor Gouzenko resided when he blow the top off of the Soviet spying efforts on their then allied western partners. His actions on September 15, 1945 in Ottawa announced the start of the Cold War. If interested - Igor Gouzenko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gm78

The tan strap is a good choice, I think it fits perfectly on the Airman53. :-!

There are so many straps fitting to this watch, it is absolutely impressive.
















Best regards from #002 ;-)
Guido


----------



## Bod74

#251 saying good evening !
Bought in Italy, lives in France (close to Geneva)


----------



## achilles

Welcome Bod74! 

Noticed many Airman 1953 are being bought in Italy. Is there a trend I am wondering...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquavit

achilles said:


> Welcome Bod74!
> 
> Noticed many Airman 1953 are being bought in Italy. *Is there a trend I am wondering...
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Italy is usually where the best price is to be found :-!


----------



## achilles

Makes sense, 'cos there's where I got mine from too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bod74

Aquavit said:


> Italy is usually where the best price is to be found :-!


Yes indeed !
It was 1065EUR in Italy (taxe free, add some 125 extra CHF for custom duties) and 2350CHF in Geneva.


----------



## mpierceiii

Hey ya'll, great thread and proud Airman owner here (thanks to great WUS member TBOYSON). #16 checking in from Atlanta, GA.


----------



## jsbx1

Welcome mpierceiii to the " '53 Club ". I'll update the "TTMTOMH" Chart once achilles adds yours and Bod74's '53 Airmen to "The List".

Tony

Ps. My Airman endured about 5 hours of -30 Celsius (-22 Fahrenheit) today and is still ticking. Guess the #16 will be having an easier time weather wise......


----------



## mpierceiii

Thanks Tony and I hope you and your '53 have thawed out. Little too cold for me. Not nice here but not that bone chilling cold either. Inside whiskey sipping day watching the Super Bowl.
MP


----------



## caferacer

073 just received and checking in from San Francisco. Very happy to join the club! Purchased out of Italy as well, and received a copy of the Airman history book along with it. Nice touch!


----------



## achilles

Hello caferacer, welcome! Please post a picture of your new watch - 073 if you can.
I will add you to the Owner's list. :-!

I am so jealous....how did you get a copy of the Airman history book with your watch?
Congrats mate!


----------



## Mosquito74

I received this:









Quick picture of #057


----------



## kakefe

Hi everybody, i couldnt understand how i miss this thread..soooo I m in with my #175.. i m from Istanbul living in Moscow... BTW archilles i have also airman history book 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Hi kakefe, welcome to the Airman 1953 LE appreciation thread! Glad you found us. :-!

Post up a picture or two when you can. We all love to show and admire our classic beauties.

I will sure love to get my own copy of the Airman history book. Perhaps I should go and look for one soon. :think:


----------



## Emre

Kakefe, one more Istanbullu  

Welcome to Airman 1953 LE thread. Thanks to Achilles,we see many enthusiasts from allover the world together who appreciate this timepiece. But as you know,pictures,or it didn't happen  

Achilles, you might receive an Airman book as a gift for creating this thread - will let you know


----------



## achilles

Emre said:


> ....
> 
> Achilles, you might receive an Airman book as a gift for creating this thread - will let you know


Wow really...in life I seldom receive gifts...Thank you Sir!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

Emre said:


> Kakefe, one more Istanbullu
> 
> Welcome to Airman 1953 LE thread. Thanks to Achilles,we see many enthusiasts from allover the world together who appreciate this timepiece. But as you know,pictures,or it didn't happen
> 
> Achilles, you might receive an Airman book as a gift for creating this thread - will let you know


Ok Emre then i m gonna make it happen... here is my beauty. my 3 rd Glycine... BTW i also bought it in Italy, Fano from AD which i can strongly recommend due to his competitive prices... 















Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

I tried on a couple of straps for my Airman, and it has come down to these 2 straps.

RIOS1931 closed-loop:









Hirsch Liberty:

















I seem to like the 2nd one more and there's where I have it on now. The Liberty with cream stitch seems to match the cream dial better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Outdoor with my Airman and Sonya.

























Sonya the GSD saying "Hi"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquavit

achilles said:


> Outdoor with my Airman and Sonya.


2130hrs and you still have daylight!


----------



## Uwe W.

Aquavit said:


> 2130hrs and you still have daylight!


Sunset in Regina - providing that's where the photo was taken and assuming it was taken recently - is around 18:50 right now, so either the local time was actually 11:30 (bezel), and 21:30 is a second time zone he's following, or he was much further north when that photo was taken.


----------



## achilles

Uwe W. said:


> Sunset in Regina - providing that's where the photo was taken and assuming it was taken recently - is around 18:50 right now, so either the local time was actually 11:30 (bezel), and 21:30 is a second time zone he's following, or he was much further north when that photo was taken.


Yes, Uwe got it right. It was taken in my neighborhood, and I am using the bezel for my local time, and the dial is the 2nd time zone I am tracking. Currently, I am wearing the Airman as a weekend watch, as I am running in my new Seiko these past weeks.

Aquavit, in 2 months time (around end of Spring), sunset over at Regina will around 22.30 so indeed there will be daylight after 21.30.


----------



## Aquavit

Yes, I did wonder if the picture was taken at a very northerly latitude or you were running it at GMT.

I've given up with the two timezones as my eyesight won't allow me to easily read the outer bezel at a glance whereas the printed dial is just about legible enough without my specs on!


----------



## Arvis

Number 084 signing in from Stockholm, Sweden today. A brown Hirsch Liberty and a sand colored zulu strap allready ordered


----------



## achilles

Arvis said:


> Number 084 signing in from Stockholm, Sweden today. A brown Hirsch Liberty and a sand colored zulu strap allready ordered


A warm welcome to you, Arvis! Looks like you are the first from Sweden to join us....congrats!

Hirsch Liberty is a beautiful and matching strap for the Airman 1953. I can vouch for it as I have mine on one too!

And it might be time to update and publish the Owner's list soon...


----------



## kakefe

Arvis said:


> Number 084 signing in from Stockholm, Sweden today. A brown Hirsch Liberty and a sand colored zulu strap allready ordered


Congrats and welcome to the club, Did you buy it from Italy, Fano?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvis

kakefe said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club, Did you buy it from Italy, Fano?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Yes! Colucci Orologi. Really good price, service and communication. I can recommend.


----------



## kakefe

Arvis said:


> Yes! Colucci Orologi. Really good price, service and communication. I can recommend.


Yep. Andrea is the best


----------



## kakefe

My precious with hand made Yuran straps.. 









Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrew-27

Hi guys! It's been quite a long time since I was here but now I'm again following this impressive thread. I am really astonished by your outstanding "1953" projects, happy that there are so many users who were eager to sign in and share their airmen with us. I have to say that one of my friends from polish watch forum, is an owner of the 599/600 numbered piece, so I've asked him to join the WUS and register his time machine in this thread. Maybe one day he will present himself here, showing us quite a fine choice of bracelets and straps to his watch, definitely something worth seeing. But today I'd like to discuss something new with you. Obviously it is not a 1953 model, but its younger brother - the DC-4. I'm sure you've already seen it. What do u think guys about this (beautiful in my opinion) watch? Is it comparative to the 1953 vintage or is it quite a "different story" to you? Please share your opinion with the community. I want to remind you, that we've already seen the black dialed 1953 version which has been selled on japanese market, I guess. Now there's an opportunity for all of us to get the black dialed 1953 called an airman DC-4  Which one do you like more? I like them both very very much. For me it would be very difficult now to choose between these two watches. Cheers, Andrew! Below few artistic samples of the new airman
Glycine Airman DC4 - Galeria - PasjonaciCzasu.pl
Glycine Airman DC4 - galeria | Zegarki i Pióra


----------



## achilles

Hi andrew-27, the DC-4 sure looks beautiful. I have never seen or felt it in person so I will leave it to other members to comment. But for some reason I always associate the Airman to a cream coloured dial, which is our beloved 1953 Vintage... Currently I am having a custom bund strap made for my 1953 vintage, and I can't wait to see how it will turn out! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brice

Great input, Andrew. :-!
I'm sure this Airman will meet its afficionados, since it's indeed a quite attractive watch.

My 2 cts: i'm not fan of these dauphine hands -- I prefer the actual 1953 Vintage hands.
(although I do love dauphine hands on other watches)
And I don't like much to read DC-4 on dial. 
I feel that a bit "compromising"... :roll:

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## andrew-27

Hahaha, Brice - your opinion about this watch is just like you read in my mind, because I have exactly the same feeling. The two only things I'd like to change in this watch are:
1) its name (the "DC-4" - what is it all about? I don't know how to say it in English, but it seems to me, they wanted to make a history, a legend - by force, when, in this case - there's no legend at all - this is what I personally feel about it) 
2) and the hands (although I understand that they are made to refer somehow to this earliest version of an airman). But you're definitely right - these from the airman 1953 vintage look much much better. 
But these two weaknesses are really nothing important to me, I do like this watch! And especially with the original Glycine NATO strap in olive colour which suits very well to the green markers (indexation?) on the dial
Achilles, I also can't wait when you share some pics of your airman on the new custom strap with us.


----------



## Emre

andrew-27 said:


> 1) its name (the "DC-4" - what is it all about? I don't know how to say it in English, but it seems to me, they wanted to make a history, a legend - by force, when, in this case - there's no legend at all - this is what I personally feel about it)


Andrew I can feel your enthusiasm from your phrasing,welcome to WUS. Appreciate your being here and sharing your opinion.

Just allow me please to correct the ' creating legend by force -there's no legend at all '.

It's not legend, it's fact that the idea of manufacturing Glycine Airman was born in a DC-4 type aircraft. Samuel Glur,who was Sales Manager in Glycine back in 1953,writes the below letter to the President and owner of Glycine, Charles ( 'Karl' in bilinguial Switzerland ) Hertig d'Evilard. He writes his experience while flying with Thai Airways in a DC-4 type aircraft that he had the opportunity to sit in the cockpit and ask the pilot Mr. Brown his opinion about the ideal watch for pilots. He reports Brown's feedback to the Glycine HQ in Bienne and d'Evilard starts design and development of the Airman.This is the related letter page Samuel Glur wrote to 'd'Evilard in 1953:











andrew-27 said:


> 2) and the hands (although I understand that they are made to refer somehow to this earliest version of an airman). But you're definitely right - these from the airman 1953 vintage look much much better.
> But these two weaknesses are really nothing important to me, I do like this watch! And especially with the original Glycine NATO strap in olive colour which suits very well to the green markers (indexation?) on the dial
> Achilles, I also can't wait when you share some pics of your airman on the new custom strap with us.


The shape of the hands are of course personal taste,I totally understand it. And yes they are made so because of the very first model Airman as below:


----------



## andrew-27

Yes, Emre, you're right. I know the story about how the airman idea was born. But I will not change my opinion, I think it is all a little bit exagerrated. But ok, everyone has a right to his own opinion, the Glycine headquarters decided to name this model this way, and there's no problem. I'm glad they just made such a wonderfull watch


----------



## pley3r

Been too long without pics in this thread! Perfect morning while being paid to go fishing. Don't get much better


----------



## achilles

Past few weeks I spent ($$$) playing around with leather bund straps for the Airman 1953 LE. The results were amazing so to speak!
Really gave a different perspective to the Airman in my view.

The first 2 pictures are showing the Hadley-Roma cuff strap, which didn't really please me so much. The 3rd is on a wide leather aviator-style bund, which I wore for a while.
Fairly comfortable, but a bit stiff for me. It needs to be conditioned and broken in. 

Finally I got a company based in US - Eastern Oregon Leather Co. to custom make 2 leather bunds. One is for my Airman, and the other is for my X'mas in-coming Tudor Heritage Monte Carlo.
Sabina/Shane were great to work with as they custom made to my size and measurements. They took almost 3 weeks for the custom work but the wait was completely worth it. I was totally pleased with the results (last 2 pictures). The buckle hardware appears thick and bulky, but totally in line with this style of leather bund. The Leather and Hardware quality used is excellent and the workmanship is top notch. Did I say very fair pricing as well ?

I took some quick shots as I went along and I will let the pictures do the talking. Do let me know what you all think. I think a leather bund suits an Airman well just like the leather NATOs we have seen in so many old and new pictures. How about you all ?


----------



## Aquavit

Interesting strap combos Achilles, not my cup of tea though. They look a bit too heavy duty for the '53, particularly the one with the roller buckle.

You did ask :-d


----------



## achilles

Aquavit said:


> Interesting strap combos Achilles, not my cup of tea though. They look a bit too heavy duty for the '53, particularly the one with the roller buckle.
> 
> You did ask :-d


Hahaha....yea I know bund is not everyone's cup of tea, but after trying it I really like it better than a NATO as I am not really a big fan of a NATO.

Historically I believe leather bunds were first used by the WWII pilots on their Flieger watches in 1940s. And an Airman being an Aviator watch primarily from 1950s era, I think it feels right at home on a leather bund.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrew-27

Achilles, as for me, the 1st one is absolutely stunning. What's wrong with it in your opinion? Is it too hard, too rigid for you? I think this first one does really match the vintage style of the watch. Truly a piece of art. The other straps are ok, but I vote for the 1st one  It really suits well our time machine. It's so great to visit this site from time to time and admire someones new ideas, new examples, different perception of the same thing. Many thanks to all of you guys for your pictures and your propositions in this subject.


----------



## achilles

Hi andrew, sorry I didn't realize you had asked a question. The first one is okay actually although it needs to get seasoned more, and it matched the watch like what you said. But I liked the leather on the bund much better. It was custom made to my wrist too.

Getting ready for winter here now, so I have switched it to my green canvas strap. I have also ordered a Martu vintage leather strap custom made. I have heard a lot about the Chile strapsmith and decided to give it a go for my Airman after viewing the various strap designs on Andrea's website. I feel the vintage brown leather strap with cream/beige stitch will match the Airman 1953 well, and I am very pleased with the result.

Posting some pictures here for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## achilles

Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE on the newly arrived vintage leather strap by Martu Straps.


----------



## andrew-27

This Martu strap looks terrific  It resembles a bit my previous strap matched with the airman. Great idea, great project, congrats Achilles


----------



## lightspire

The Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE looks really great on some of these straps!


----------



## achilles

Thanks andrew! 

Hello lightspire, welcome to the Glycine Airman 1953 thread...
These are terrific watches. Let us know what you end up getting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire

In the meantime, please keep posting these awesome pictures! The more wrist shots the better.


----------



## achilles

Being a big fan of oyster bracelets, I have always wanted to place my Glycine Airman on one. But like others have pointed out, the long lugs might pose to be a problem for curved end links.

So after some research, I have decided to get the Strapcode oyster bracelet with solid links, submariner-like clasp and the straight end links. I think it will look cool as the end links are quite thick so it should fill out more gap in the lug area.

It is quite pricey but I have heard good stuff about the quality of Strapcode bracelets. Can't wait for my order to arrive, and I will post out pictures once it gets to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Merry X'mas folks, and a Happy New Year!!!
Hope everyone is having a blissful & joyous time with your friends and families.

I did receive the bracelet just before X'mas and I have to tell ya that I was pretty impressed upon receiving it and more so after wearing it on my Airman! 
It seems my hunt for the perfect oyster bracelet for my Airman has ended, except for one small preference of mine which I overlooked and not of any
issue on the bracelet.

Upon wearing it, I found that the 20mm clasp is slightly bigger for my taste and that I will prefer a 18mm one.
A quick email to Strapcode settled it and they agreed to swap the bracelet for a 22-18 Oyster. Whew!
So off the bracelet has gone now and the waiting starts again for the replacement to arrive!

I am attaching some quick pictures for you to see...


----------



## anthropic_principle

Here is mine! 
Number #064 living in Rome, Italy...


----------



## achilles

anthropic_principle said:


> Here is mine!
> Number #064 living in Rome, Italy...


Congrats anthropic!!! Welcome onboard...


----------



## andrew-27

Achilles, very nice looking bracelet. Although I'm not a big fun of bracelets, I must admit that this one looks very solid and just very well built with an attention to detail. If I were you, I would probably stay with the all 20mm width, but of course everyone of us has his own personal preferrences. That's why the world is so amazing and interesting  This is another one of your many great concepts and truly fine revisions of the "1953". You give us a never-ending inspiration 

Anthropic - what strap have you used in your watch. Is it original Glycine strap, or sthing else?


----------



## achilles

The replacement bracelet arrived and I have been wearing my Airman ever since on the bracelet. I love the look and feel, comfortable as well.

I think I will interchange between the bracelet and the leather strap between the seasons as the Airman looks good on both.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquavit

I think that bracelet works quite well Achilles, the straight ends leaving a gap between the case gives a nice vintage look. It also appears to be better quality than the Glycine branded bracelet.


----------



## achilles

That's exactly what I feel too, Aquavit. It gives a vintage vibe to the Airman and the clasp gives it a modern look at the same feeling solid and secure. I think I have solved my own problem of sourcing a nice oyster bracelet for the Airman.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pley3r

2yrs of ownership this week! perfect evening for some fishing


----------



## wtma

Very beautiful mate, both the watch and the scene! I'm trying hard to acquire this piece, I know I'm running out of time as it's limited edition. Hopefully I will be able to pull the trigger within a couple of month from now.



pley3r said:


> 2yrs of ownership this week! perfect evening for some fishing


----------



## Pielo

Picked mine up a couple of days ago. #201 now has a home in Canberra, Australia


----------



## jarnould

Just got mine today ... New in it"s box with paper never worn before ... #559 ...yes I'm happy


----------



## MSAINT

Brand new Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage number 477 just landed in Paris, France.


----------



## MSAINT

New pic!








Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage


----------



## TaurusBull

So... after an impatient wait of 9 days, #577 has arrived in sunny Singapore on a warm Wednesday morning, straight from the Glycine factory! The local distributor (DKSH Singapore) claims that this is the last piece available at Glycine, and I had to initially wait a few days while they exchanged emails to check availability. I suppose any remaining pieces are at various stores waiting to be grabbed?

Anyway here we are, glad to be in the company of you gentlemen. Hope to post more pictures with a new strap soon.

Cheers!


----------



## TaurusBull

jsbx1 said:


> Based on achilles list of Airman '53 LE respondents, I had a little time on my hands and created the "TTMTOMH" Chart. My wife came up with the acronym, (Tony's Too Much Time On My Hands).... ;-). I used the CIA.gov "The World Fact Book" as a reference to determine each respondents countries' population of males 25 years old and over. I chose males 25 yrs.+, as that probably reflects the target market for these watches. Based of the number of Airman '53 LE watches by country of each respondent, Puerto Rico is leading the pack in best representation. Pretty useless information, but fun to look at :think:.
> 
> I'll update the leaderboard, when new owners check in,
> Tony


Hello Tony,

This is a very interesting analysis indeed! If the above figures still hold good, I seem to have tipped the scales in favour of Singapore with #577. I do shuttle frequently to India, so at the moment I could possibly be the only Airman '53 owner in the land of a billion!

The AD in Singapore (Nanking Watches) mentioned that he had sold one piece a year back, and one more dealer I called while searching for this watch told me that she too had sold one in the past year or so. Not sure if those watches continue to reside in Singapore, but I will be sure to tell anyone spotted wearing an Airman '53 about this forum.

Cheers,


----------



## aai

*Black Sheep*

This number 455 looks like a black sheep between 599 white.
All it needs now is a seconds hand without dot!!






























(The white dial is safely stored in the sturdy wooden airmanbox)


----------



## pley3r

*Re: Black Sheep*

Well it's taken two years but my hour hand is now out of alignment. Looks like it is time for a service


----------



## Brice

*Re: Black Sheep*

Same mishap for mine...
Should be fixed at AD on tomorrow !

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Arvis

*Re: Black Sheep*



aai said:


> This number 455 looks like a black sheep between 599 white.
> All it needs now is a seconds hand without dot!!
> 
> View attachment 8101802
> 
> View attachment 8101810
> 
> View attachment 8101834
> 
> View attachment 8101818
> 
> 
> (The white dial is safely stored in the sturdy wooden airmanbox)


I really like how you transform it into a DC4 and in that case you won't need another second hand. May I ask where you get the dial and the hands?


----------



## Arvis

*Re: Black Sheep*

Same thing happend to very good friend of mine. The watch arrived (brand new) misaligned. So it was sent back and replaced with another one whiche also arrived misaligned... My friend gave upp with this model and ordered a DC4 instead. Wonder how common this is?


----------



## hrobi

that looks sick!


----------



## hrobi

*Re: Black Sheep*

nice watches!


----------



## wtma

achilles said:


> Folks, this is our current record as of now. It is great to see so many people have joined and recorded their LE numbers here.
> 
> Hope each one of you is having fun with their own special piece of the Airman 1953 Vintage. As for me, I have been enjoying mine in 2014 and will continue to do so for years to come. After reading on the Airman history and admiring the Airman series over the years, I am so proud to own a Limited Edition piece of the "1953" Vintage, the first watch that started it all.
> 
> 
> *Owner id
> **LE number**Location*gm78002Cologne, GermanyDai Capp017Sheffield, Englandscubarob019Ajax, CanadaBrice037France and ChinaAquavit061UK & Europe
> jmv076Paris, FranceSam125Oakland, CaliforniaDennis Smith140Walla Walla, WApsikat145Birmingham, UKNate2046171Midwest USVorst8199Netherlandsroguehog217Singaporepley3r236Perth, Australiadaw123246Lincolnshire, UKromall266Germanynicolasg297Athens, GreeceSvail313Pheonix, AZachilles336Regina, Canadaandrew-27410Cracow, Polandrolincho411San Juan, Puerto RicocollectR427Ontario, Canadajsbx1457Ottawa, CanadaTomCZ509Czech RepublicGlycine HQ600Bienne, Switzerland (Based on info from Emre)


Hey guys, is the list still monitored? 
Coz I'd like to inform that #578 went to Jakarta, Indonesia  It arrived yesterday, a watch I've been craving for almost 2 years. I bought it from IguanaSell using a forwarder service. It took them 24 days to get the piece sent from Glycine to their store in Madrid, shipped to US using UPS in just 2 days (that is awesome) and then forwarded to my country the next day using USPS and landed the following week. So yeah, it was quite a journey. 
IguanaSell has been a pleasure to work with, sent them tons of emails and either Elena or Diana are always prompt to reply. They gave me a nice VAT deduction too as I'm not from the EU. I highly recommend them. 
As for the watch, well what can I say... it is like love at the first sight. Only thing not in my anticipation is that the dial looks slightly (very slightly) glittery if you look closer under enough lights. That is an awesome detail, really nice to look at. It's my second Glycine (first is the Airman SST Chrono), and I got a feeling that their watches are heavy, which somehow I like. Unique design + great build quality = WINNER. 
Finally some pics... 









































The nato strap it came with is very stiff and a bit too long to my liking, so I swapped it with a custom strap from Peter Gunny.

Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Wow that's fantastic, Wtma! Congrats! Looks beautiful and on the leather strap from Gunny, it looks stunning!!! 

Yea should add you to the list. I have not been monitoring this for a while as I have been busy with house shifting etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Thanks! 
That's fine, I will try to scan through the thread pages later after weekend holiday, and let me see what I can do to recompile the list. 

Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

I have update the list, so we have tracked 37 1953's so far.
I hope I didn't skip anyone or mistype the name/location.


#LE Number*Owner
*Location1002*gm78*Cologne, Germany2016*mpierceiii*Atlanta Georgia, USA3017*Dai Capp*Sheffield, England4019*scubarob*Ajax, Canada5037*Brice*France/China6057*Mosquito74*Europe Union7061*Aquavit*UK, Europe8064*anthropic_principle*Rome, Italy9073*caferacer*San Fransisco, USA10076*jmv*Paris, France11084*Arvis*Stockholm, Sweden12125*Sam*Oakland California, USA13140*Dennis Smith*Walla Walla Washington, USA14145*psicat*Birmingham, UK15171*Nate2046*Midwest, USA16175*kakefe*Moscow, Russia17199*Vorst8*The Netherlands18201*Pielo*Canberra, Australia19217*roguehog*Singapore20236*pl3yr*Perth, Australia21246*daw123*Lincolnshire, UK22251*Bod74*France23266*romaII*Germany24297*nicolasg*Athens, Greece25313*Svail*Phoenix Arizona, USA26336*achilles*Regina, Canada27410*andrew-27*Cracow, Poland28411*rolincho*San Juan, Puerto Rico29427*collectR*Ontario, Canada30455*aai*The Netherlands
31457*jsbx1*Ottawa, Canada32477*MSAINT*Paris, France33509*TomCZ*Czech Republic34559*jarnould*Paris, France35577*TaurusBull*Singapore36578*wtma*Jakarta, Indonesia37600*Glycine HQ*Bienne, Swiss


----------



## Emre

Thanks for the chart wtma.

aai - Andre Stikkers at no:30, the author of the Glycine Airman book is from The Netherlands.


----------



## achilles

Nicely done, Wtma. Thank you! It's fantastic to see the Airman 1953 being owned all around the Globe...


----------



## wtma

Emre said:


> Thanks for the chart wtma.
> 
> aai - Andre Stikkers at no:30, the author of the Glycine Airman book is from The Netherlands.





achilles said:


> Nicely done, Wtma. Thank you! It's fantastic to see the Airman 1953 being owned all around the Globe...


No problem. It was pretty fun so I kinda enjoyed making that list.
Hopefully there will be more owners of this beautiful timepiece to show up here and make our list bigger.


----------



## wtma

In addition, I have created a map rendering of owner locations on Google Maps: https://goo.gl/4z1Elv
All just for fun.


----------



## Emre

That's great wtma, thanks for your time and efforts.
Still many countries to spread though  Maybe we can combine it with the brother in law DC4


----------



## wtma

Emre said:


> That's great wtma, thanks for your time and efforts.
> Still many countries to spread though  Maybe we can combine it with the brother in law DC4


That would be great to have the DC4 owners to check in also, they are definitely siblings.


----------



## Aquavit

With wtma owning 578 and Glycine HQ 600, I wonder if the LE run of 600 is now all sold out?


----------



## wtma

Aquavit said:


> With wtma owning 578 and Glycine HQ 600, I wonder if the LE run of 600 is now all sold out?


I doubt this is the case. I believe Glycine HQ still have few pieces left, as well as some dealers mostly located in Europe. TaurusBull got his #577 sent to him from Glycine HQ through a dealer in SG. Same as mine #578 which Glycine HQ sent to me through Iguana Sell. Looking at the LE numbers, I assume #579+ could possibly be still in Glycine HQ. Also I know there's at least 1 which is numbered 4xx still on display at local Glycine dealer here.


----------



## Emre

#448 is with me, came also from the HQs:









What attracts me to this model apart from its Airman pedigree is the dial color and look is enamel alike


----------



## wtma

List updated, to add #448 that belongs to Emre.


*#
**LE Number**Owner**Location*1002gm78Cologne, Germany2016mpierceiiiAtlanta Georgia, USA3017Dai CappSheffield, England4019scubarobAjax, Canada5037BriceFrance/China6057Mosquito74Europe Union7061AquavitUK, Europe8064anthropic_principleRome, Italy9073caferacerSan Fransisco, USA10076jmvParis, France11084ArvisStockholm, Sweden12125SamOakland California, USA13140Dennis SmithWalla Walla Washington, USA14145psicatBirmingham, UK15171Nate2046Midwest, USA16175kakefeMoscow, Russia17199Vorst8The Netherlands18201PieloCanberra, Australia19217roguehogSingapore20236pl3yrPerth, Australia21246daw123Lincolnshire, UK22251Bod74France23266romaIIGermany24297nicolasgAthens, Greece25313SvailPhoenix Arizona, USA26336achillesRegina, Canada27410andrew-27Cracow, Poland28411rolinchoSan Juan, Puerto Rico29427collectROntario, Canada
30448EmreIstanbul, Turkey31455aaiThe Netherlands32457jsbx1Ottawa, Canada33477MSAINTParis, France34509TomCZCzech Republic35559jarnouldParis, France36577TaurusBullSingapore37578wtmaJakarta, Indonesia38600Glycine HQBienne, Swiss


----------



## kirbystrunk

Just received #442. I have always wanted a 24 hour watch and I love this one.


----------



## wtma

Congrats!! Wear it in good health and wealth...

===
List update:
https://goo.gl/4z1Elv


#LE NumberOwnerLocation1002gm78Cologne, Germany2016mpierceiiiAtlanta Georgia, USA3017Dai CappSheffield, England4019scubarobAjax, Canada5037BriceFrance/China6057Mosquito74Europe Union7061AquavitUK, Europe8064anthropic_principleRome, Italy9073caferacerSan Fransisco, USA10076jmvParis, France11084ArvisStockholm, Sweden12125SamOakland California, USA13140Dennis SmithWalla Walla Washington, USA14145psicatBirmingham, UK15171Nate2046Midwest, USA16175kakefeMoscow, Russia17199Vorst8The Netherlands18201PieloCanberra, Australia19217roguehogSingapore20236pl3yrPerth, Australia21246daw123Lincolnshire, UK22251Bod74France23266romaIIGermany24297nicolasgAthens, Greece25313SvailPhoenix Arizona, USA26336achillesRegina, Canada27410andrew-27Cracow, Poland28411rolinchoSan Juan, Puerto Rico29427collectROntario, Canada30442kirbystrunkPortsmouth Virginia, USA31448EmreIstanbul, Turkey32455aaiThe Netherlands33457jsbx1Ottawa, Canada34477MSAINTParis, France35509TomCZCzech Republic36559jarnouldParis, France37577TaurusBullSingapore38578wtmaJakarta, Indonesia39600Glycine HQBienne, Swiss

And here's mine:


----------



## Brice

Based upon the last wtma's list update of Airman Vintage 1953 owners, 
here's the _Statistical Occurrences of Serial # Units Digit_ update...










Strange 7 attraction, isn't it ? :-d

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## KANESTER

Jealous of all of you, this one has been on my list for a while! Need to thin out some items first...Its one of those watches that the more I see the more I like. If I get one i'll report back


----------



## Natneti Narelli

Airman has landed in Bangkok!

Mine is #284. It will be a vital part of my growing collection of mid-century/retro inspired pieces.


----------



## sinthemau

_


----------



## wtma

Congrats Natneti Narelli!!
Glad another 1953 went to SEA.

===
List update, 40 out of 600 tracked. Not bad I guess.
Maps: https://goo.gl/4z1Elv


#LE NumberOwnerLocation1002gm78Cologne, Germany2016mpierceiiiAtlanta Georgia, USA3017Dai CappSheffield, England4019scubarobAjax, Canada5037BriceFrance/China6057Mosquito74Europe Union7061AquavitUK, Europe8064anthropic_principleRome, Italy9073caferacerSan Fransisco, USA10076jmvParis, France11084ArvisStockholm, Sweden12125SamOakland California, USA13140Dennis SmithWalla Walla Washington, USA14145psicatBirmingham, UK15171Nate2046Midwest, USA16175kakefeMoscow, Russia17199Vorst8The Netherlands18201PieloCanberra, Australia19217roguehogSingapore20236pl3yrPerth, Australia21246daw123Lincolnshire, UK22251Bod74France23284Natneti NarelliBangkok, Thailand24266romaIIGermany25297nicolasgAthens, Greece26313SvailPhoenix Arizona, USA27336achillesRegina, Canada28410andrew-27Cracow, Poland29411rolinchoSan Juan, Puerto Rico30427collectROntario, Canada31442kirbystrunkPortsmouth Virginia, USA32448EmreIstanbul, Turkey33455aaiThe Netherlands34457jsbx1Ottawa, Canada35477MSAINTParis, France36509TomCZCzech Republic37559jarnouldParis, France38577TaurusBullSingapore39578wtmaJakarta, Indonesia40600Glycine HQBienne, Swiss


----------



## 2la

#248 is in London, UK. Great thread for a Great watch, thanks guys.


----------



## Brice

2la said:


> #248 is in London, UK. Great thread for a Great watch, thanks guys.


Pictures required, please !

Cheers, and merry Xmas,
Brice


----------



## 2la

Brice said:


> Pictures required, please !
> 
> Cheers, and merry Xmas,
> Brice


Here it is, Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## dp247

Oh how i wish one of these had ended up with me in Toronto, Canada they are gorgeous. For my first glycine I ended up settling for a good deal on a dc-4.


----------



## MorrisDay

No. 478 alive in Baltimore, MD. Courtesy of the Watchgooroo


----------



## wtma

List Update: added #248 (2la in London, UK) and #478 (MorrisDay in Baltimore MD, USA)
Maps: https://goo.gl/4z1Elv


#LE NumberOwnerLocation1002gm78Cologne, Germany2016mpierceiiiAtlanta Georgia, USA3017Dai CappSheffield, England4019scubarobAjax, Canada5037BriceFrance/China6057Mosquito74Europe Union7061AquavitUK, Europe8064anthropic_principleRome, Italy9073caferacerSan Fransisco, USA10076jmvParis, France11084ArvisStockholm, Sweden12125SamOakland California, USA13140Dennis SmithWalla Walla Washington, USA14145psicatBirmingham, UK15171Nate2046Midwest, USA16175kakefeMoscow, Russia17199Vorst8The Netherlands18201PieloCanberra, Australia19217roguehogSingapore20236pl3yrPerth, Australia21246daw123Lincolnshire, UK222482laLondon, UK23251Bod74France24284Natneti NarelliBangkok, Thailand25266romaIIGermany26297nicolasgAthens, Greece27313SvailPhoenix Arizona, USA28336achillesRegina, Canada29410andrew-27Cracow, Poland30411rolinchoSan Juan, Puerto Rico31427collectROntario, Canada32442kirbystrunkPortsmouth Virginia, USA33448EmreIstanbul, Turkey34455aaiThe Netherlands35457jsbx1Ottawa, Canada36477MSAINTParis, France37478MorrisDayBaltimore Maryland, USA38509TomCZCzech Republic39559jarnouldParis, France40577TaurusBullSingapore41578wtmaJakarta, Indonesia42600Glycine HQBienne, Swiss


----------



## Proenski

Checking in..


----------



## Brice

Proenski said:


> Checking in..
> 
> View attachment 10725202


Great input, Proenski.
But what is your serial number ?
(and more picture please... ;-))

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Proenski

Brice said:


> Great input, Proenski.
> But what is your serial number ?
> (and more picture please... ;-))
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


559 Sir


----------



## Brice

Proenski said:


> 559 Sir


Thank you !

As you can read on the listing above (post #197), Airman Vintage LE#559 looks to be owned by Jarnould, from Paris, France.
Did you bought your Airman recently to him ?
(sorry if I look intrusive)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Proenski

Brice said:


> Thank you !
> 
> As you can read on the listing above (post #197), Airman Vintage LE#559 looks to be owned by Jarnould, from Paris, France.
> Did you bought your Airman recently to him ?
> (sorry if I look intrusive)
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Not at all, I don't know Jarnould but I did buy this watch pre-owned and from a reputable dealer including original box and paper. Will post a picture of the side of the watch later.


----------



## Brice

Proenski said:


> Not at all, I don't know Jarnould but I did buy this watch pre-owned and from a reputable dealer including original box and paper. Will post a picture of the side of the watch later.


Thank you so much, Proenski!
You give this thread perfect opportunity to fulfill our Airman lovers expectations: following watches lives.
I couldn't be better!

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Proenski

Brice said:


> Thank you so much, Proenski!
> You give this thread perfect opportunity to fulfill our Airman lovers expectations: following watches lives.
> I couldn't be better!
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Well, here they are. Perhaps not the best pics but macro photography isn't my forte


----------



## TripleCalendar

Are these still for sale anywhere?


----------



## Proenski

TripleCalendar said:


> Are these still for sale anywhere?


Yeah, for sure


----------



## wtma

Looks like #559 has a new home. Proenski, congrats on your new 1953!
I'm updating the list to include you, replacing jarnould.

Maps: https://goo.gl/4z1Elv 
#LE NumberOwnerLocation1002gm78Cologne, Germany2016mpierceiiiAtlanta Georgia, USA3017Dai CappSheffield, England4019scubarobAjax, Canada5037BriceFrance/China6057Mosquito74Europe Union7061AquavitUK, Europe8064anthropic_principleRome, Italy9073caferacerSan Fransisco, USA10076jmvParis, France11084ArvisStockholm, Sweden12125SamOakland California, USA13140Dennis SmithWalla Walla Washington, USA14145psicatBirmingham, UK15171Nate2046Midwest, USA16175kakefeMoscow, Russia17199Vorst8The Netherlands18201PieloCanberra, Australia19217roguehogSingapore20236pl3yrPerth, Australia21246daw123Lincolnshire, UK222482laLondon, UK23251Bod74France24284Natneti NarelliBangkok, Thailand25266romaIIGermany26297nicolasgAthens, Greece27313SvailPhoenix Arizona, USA28336achillesRegina, Canada29410andrew-27Cracow, Poland30411rolinchoSan Juan, Puerto Rico31427collectROntario, Canada32442kirbystrunkPortsmouth Virginia, USA33448EmreIstanbul, Turkey34455aaiThe Netherlands35457jsbx1Ottawa, Canada36477MSAINTParis, France37478MorrisDayBaltimore Maryland, USA38509TomCZCzech Republic39559ProenskiThe Netherlands40577TaurusBullSingapore41578wtmaJakarta, Indonesia42600Glycine HQBienne, Swiss

===
Mine will likely stay in my watch box, she just got a companion in fact. Her little brother, the Airman DC-4.


----------



## vincesf

Did all of these LE's come in the wooden box pictured throughout this thread, as I have seen some offered with the standard Glycine Box?


----------



## Proenski

vincesf said:


> Did all of these LE's come in the wooden box pictured throughout this thread, as I have seen some offered with the standard Glycine Box?


You sure that was a LE?

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf

Proenski said:


> You sure that was a LE?
> 
> Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


Yes, as I have now seen them with a regular "cube" box and a shallow rectangular box with printed sticker on the side of the box with numbers matching the LE model number. Perhaps not all LE's came in wooden boxes in all Countries.


----------



## vexXed

If anyone here would like to pass theirs on to a good home, PM me! Should have snagged one from the gooroo when I had the chance.


----------



## wtma

Trying a suede zulu...


----------



## dp247

These were sold out so I settled on a purist DC4 and satisfied my desire for a vintage styled purist Glycine... Yeah, that only lasted until I found one for sale. #397 is in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## vincesf

I despise all you LE show offs (my way of complementing you for owning such a great watch).


----------



## wtma

dp247 said:


> These were sold out so I settled on a purist DC4 and satisfied my desire for a vintage styled purist Glycine... Yeah, that only lasted until I found one for sale. #397 is in Toronto, Canada.


Congrats on your 1953!
Yeah, this one is getting harder to find. I notice there's significant decrease on the number of sellers on ebay who still have this. Last time I checked, there's only 1 seller (from Italy) still selling one. IguanaSell, the one which I got mine from no longer have it.

So, did you keep both DC-4 and 1953 as I do?



vincesf said:


> I despise all you LE show offs (my way of complementing you for owning such a great watch).


Please don't hate me for this 

===


----------



## wtma

And now time for an update ...

Maps: https://goo.gl/4z1Elv


#LE NumberOwnerLocation1002gm78Cologne, Germany2016mpierceiiiAtlanta Georgia, USA3017Dai CappSheffield, England4019scubarobAjax, Canada5037BriceFrance/China6057Mosquito74Europe Union7061AquavitUK, Europe8064anthropic_principleRome, Italy9073caferacerSan Fransisco, USA10076jmvParis, France11084ArvisStockholm, Sweden12125SamOakland California, USA13140Dennis SmithWalla Walla Washington, USA14145psicatBirmingham, UK15171Nate2046Midwest, USA16175kakefeMoscow, Russia17199Vorst8The Netherlands18201PieloCanberra, Australia19217roguehogSingapore20236pl3yrPerth, Australia21246daw123Lincolnshire, UK222482laLondon, UK23251Bod74France24284Natneti NarelliBangkok, Thailand25266romaIIGermany26297nicolasgAthens, Greece27313SvailPhoenix Arizona, USA28336achillesRegina, Canada29397dp247Toronto, Canada30410andrew-27Cracow, Poland31411rolinchoSan Juan, Puerto Rico32427collectROntario, Canada33442kirbystrunkPortsmouth Virginia, USA34448EmreIstanbul, Turkey35455aaiThe Netherlands36457jsbx1Ottawa, Canada37477MSAINTParis, France38478MorrisDayBaltimore Maryland, USA39509TomCZCzech Republic40559ProenskiThe Netherlands41577TaurusBullSingapore42578wtmaJakarta, Indonesia43600Glycine HQBienne, Swiss


----------



## vincesf

wtma said:


> Congrats on your 1953!
> Yeah, this one is getting harder to find. I notice there's significant decrease on the number of sellers on ebay who still have this. Last time I checked, there's only 1 seller (from Italy) still selling one. IguanaSell, the one which I got mine from no longer have it.
> 
> So, did you keep both DC-4 and 1953 as I do?
> 
> Please don't hate me for this
> 
> ===
> View attachment 11060554


Both a DC-4 and a 1953, puts you at the top of my hate list


----------



## Brice

Update!









Mmmm...
Still that weird attraction to _Seven_...
b-)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Proenski

vincesf said:


> Yes, as I have now seen them with a regular "cube" box and a shallow rectangular box with printed sticker on the side of the box with numbers matching the LE model number. Perhaps not all LE's came in wooden boxes in all Countries.


Sorry missed this reply. I really couldn't say to be honest, the only ones I have seen came with a wooden box.


----------



## taildraggerpilot

#211 is in Clark, NJ USA, and possibly for sale


----------



## RangerAl

I'm pleased to report that #518 has found a home in Billings, Montana.

Since this is Big Sky Country and I am a pilot, I took it for its first flight today in my Piper Cherokee 235.


----------



## karwath

I have a question about the bezel on this model. Does it rotate in clicks (like the Airman 17) or is it a free-moving bezel action (like the Airman Base 22)?


----------



## taildraggerpilot

karwath said:


> I have a question about the bezel on this model. Does it rotate in clicks (like the Airman 17) or is it a free-moving bezel action (like the Airman Base 22)?


The bezel spins freely. It is locked down by the screw-in "bezel brake" at the 4 o'clock position.


----------



## karwath

taildraggerpilot said:


> The bezel spins freely. It is locked down by the screw-in "bezel brake" at the 4 o'clock position.


thanks


----------



## kipps

Could anyone show night/lume shots of this marvelous watch?


----------



## pley3r

Nothing worth mentioning to show. The two beige bits in the hands glow. Thats it. Its worse than useless, at least if there was no glow at all it wouldn't tease you with almost being able to read the time at night.


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## kipps

Not much glow...
Thx Ulotny.


----------



## vexXed

vexXed said:


> If anyone here would like to pass theirs on to a good home, PM me! Should have snagged one from the gooroo when I had the chance.


Aaaannddd the gooroo has them back in stock! Snagged!


----------



## r-gordon-7

Query, about the color of the Airman 1953 Vintage LE's dial - and, in particular, how it compares to the dial on the "white" Airman No. 1? I have the latter (Airman No. 1 Purist in "white"), and its dial both looks and photographs differently, depending upon the lighting - sometimes seeming to be a slightly "grayish" off-white, sometimes a slightly "silvery" off-white, sometimes a slightly "creamy" off-white and sometimes a "plain" white, though never a really stark bright white (and always a good deal less "white" than the stark "clean" bright white in the background on its date wheel). I've never seen an Airman 1953 Vintage LE in person, but from the photos I've seen, its dial, too, seems to have similar characteristics that seem to differ from photo to photo - though maybe on balance the photos of its dial color seem to tend a bit more to the "creamy" off-white. Can anyone who has experience with both dials comment on the relative difference(s), if any, in dial color between these two Airman models?


----------



## hamsterdams

I kinda settled on a white No. 1 purist because I thought these wouldn't be available again, and now they're in stock at Gooroo. Hmmmmm  whyyyy lol

Surely there is no point is having two white dial 24 hour watches from the same company right?... right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badmojo71

Add me to the list as being the proud owner of number 480! The watch and I are residing in beautiful Greenville, South Carolina, USA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

hamsterdams said:


> I kinda settled on a white No. 1 purist because I thought these wouldn't be available again, and now they're in stock at Gooroo. Hmmmmm  whyyyy lol
> 
> Surely there is no point is having two white dial 24 hour watches from the same company right?... right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what happened to me... I now have a total of 3x 24 hour dial watches and will need to sell at least 1 of them, preferably 2.


----------



## Barry S

I'm happy to report that, thanks to Watchgooroo, #306 has found its home here on Long Island.

I was quite pleasantly surprised to see it arrive in the vintage LE box!










More photos to follow.


----------



## vincesf

Barry:

Awesome, and thank you for sharing.

vincesf


----------



## vexXed

Barry S said:


> I'm happy to report that, thanks to Watchgooroo, #306 has found its home here on Long Island.
> 
> I was quite pleasantly surprised to see it arrive in the vintage LE box!
> 
> More photos to follow.


I was wondering if they would ship with the original wooden box or the normal cardboard one. I have a feeling I'll receive mine in the cardboard one though...


----------



## vincesf

vexXed said:


> I was wondering if they would ship with the original wooden box or the normal cardboard one. I have a feeling I'll receive mine in the cardboard one though...


I believe that yours should arrive as Barry's did above. Mine came today as well and it came in the vintage LE wooden box.
Best,


----------



## vincesf

vexXed said:


> I was wondering if they would ship with the original wooden box or the normal cardboard one. I have a feeling I'll receive mine in the cardboard one though...


Here is what I believe you will receive.


----------



## vincesf

#319 in San Francisco.
Thank you Barry for making me aware that it was available.


----------



## vexXed

vincesf said:


> Here is what I believe you will receive.


Thanks for the pictures! Will post mine once it arrives.


----------



## vexXed

So it appears my number will most likely be from the #3XX range based on the numbers vincesf and Barry S have received.

Interesting to note that the 3XX range is the least represented out of all the hundred ranges according to the latest owner list above.


----------



## cheffdino

JUST GOT IT SO NICE


----------



## hamsterdams

Got one on the way! So stoked, as I thought these wouldn't be readily available again. Will post pics when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S

Wearing #306 on the factory NATO today but it will be replaced soon.


----------



## vincesf

This watch looks great from any angle.


----------



## justin86

#502 in Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## vexXed

Number 298 reporting in.

I didn't get the wooden container as I thought, it arrived in the normal box. I've sent a message asking why I didn't receive one like the others on here.

Besides that, I'm liking this one very much!


----------



## hamsterdams

vexXed said:


> Number 298 reporting in.
> 
> I didn't get the wooden container as I thought, it arrived in the normal box. I've sent a message asking why I didn't receive one like the others on here.
> 
> Besides that, I'm liking this one very much!
> 
> View attachment 11827770
> 
> 
> View attachment 11827778


Aw that's a bit of a bummer as I was expecting a wooden box as well. No biggie though. Mine is due in tomorrow. Will report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Guys....sorry for a long update, I've only been able to access WUS on Tapatalk. For some weird reason my office blocks WUS.
Anyway, congrats on your new 1953 to *taildraggerpilot*, *vexXed*, *Barry S*, *vincesf*, *badmojo71*, *justin86 *and *RangerAl*. I wish you all enjoy it as much as I do, and hope it's a keeper in your collection.
Sorry if I missed someone, please do let me know.

Updated list:
Maps: https://goo.gl/4z1Elv


#LE NumberOwnerLocation1002gm78Cologne, Germany2016mpierceiiiAtlanta Georgia, USA3017Dai CappSheffield, England4019scubarobAjax, Canada5037BriceFrance/China6057Mosquito74Europe Union7061AquavitUK, Europe8064anthropic_principleRome, Italy9073caferacerSan Fransisco, USA10076jmvParis, France11084ArvisStockholm, Sweden12125SamOakland California, USA13140Dennis SmithWalla Walla Washington, USA14145psicatBirmingham, UK15171Nate2046Midwest, USA16175kakefeMoscow, Russia17199Vorst8The Netherlands18201PieloCanberra, Australia19211taildraggerpilotClark NJ, USA20217roguehogSingapore21236pl3yrPerth, Australia22246daw123Lincolnshire, UK232482laLondon, UK24251Bod74France25284Natneti NarelliBangkok, Thailand26266romaIIGermany27297nicolasgAthens, Greece28298vexXedHong Kong29306Barry SLong Island, USA30313SvailPhoenix Arizona, USA31319vincesfSan Fransisco, USA32336achillesRegina, Canada33397dp247Toronto, Canada34410andrew-27Cracow, Poland35411rolinchoSan Juan, Puerto Rico36427collectROntario, Canada37442kirbystrunkPortsmouth Virginia, USA38448EmreIstanbul, Turkey39455aaiThe Netherlands40457jsbx1Ottawa, Canada41477MSAINTParis, France42478MorrisDayBaltimore Maryland, USA43480badmojo71Greenville South Carolina, USA44502justin86Pennsylvania, USA45509TomCZCzech Republic46518RangerAlBillings Montana, USA47559ProenskiThe Netherlands48577TaurusBullSingapore49578wtmaJakarta, Indonesia50600Glycine HQBienne, Swiss


----------



## vexXed

hamsterdams said:


> Aw that's a bit of a bummer as I was expecting a wooden box as well. No biggie though. Mine is due in tomorrow. Will report back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received a reply from watchgooroo saying I was supposed to receive the wooden box too, so they will ship one out to me separately. Nice of them to do so.


----------



## badmojo71

Put me down for number 500 as well. I had to have just one more before they get gone. I'll give them to my two sons when they each turn 18 years of age.



badmojo71 said:


> Add me to the list as being the proud owner of number 480! The watch and I are residing in beautiful Greenville, South Carolina, USA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams

vexXed said:


> I received a reply from watchgooroo saying I was supposed to receive the wooden box too, so they will ship one out to me separately. Nice of them to do so.


Mine arrived today in the wooden box. A bit strange that yours didn't. At least you have one on the way!

Pics of #484 to come when I get home from work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

badmojo71 said:


> Put me down for number 500 as well. I had to have just one more before they get gone. I'll give them to my two sons when they each turn 18 years of age.


That is super cool, I'm sure your sons will really appreciate it when they receive it.



hamsterdams said:


> Mine arrived today in the wooden box. A bit strange that yours didn't. At least you have one on the way!
> 
> Pics of #484 to come when I get home from work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@hamsterdams, do you mind telling where are you located at?


----------



## hamsterdams

wtma said:


> @hamsterdams, do you mind telling where are you located at?


Sure - I'm in Atlanta. I guess that means I'm added to the list. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

hamsterdams said:


> Sure - I'm in Atlanta. I guess that means I'm added to the list. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course you are 

Maps: https://goo.gl/4z1Elv 
#LE NumberOwnerLocation1002gm78Cologne, Germany2016mpierceiiiAtlanta Georgia, USA3017Dai CappSheffield, England4019scubarobAjax, Canada5037BriceFrance/China6057Mosquito74Europe Union7061AquavitUK, Europe8064anthropic_principleRome, Italy9073caferacerSan Fransisco, USA10076jmvParis, France11084ArvisStockholm, Sweden12125SamOakland California, USA13140Dennis SmithWalla Walla Washington, USA14145psicatBirmingham, UK15171Nate2046Midwest, USA16175kakefeMoscow, Russia17199Vorst8The Netherlands18201PieloCanberra, Australia19211taildraggerpilotClark NJ, USA20217roguehogSingapore21236pl3yrPerth, Australia22246daw123Lincolnshire, UK232482laLondon, UK24251Bod74France25284Natneti NarelliBangkok, Thailand26266romaIIGermany27297nicolasgAthens, Greece28298vexXedHong Kong29306Barry SLong Island, USA30313SvailPhoenix Arizona, USA31319vincesfSan Fransisco, USA32336achillesRegina, Canada33397dp247Toronto, Canada34410andrew-27Cracow, Poland35411rolinchoSan Juan, Puerto Rico36427collectROntario, Canada37442kirbystrunkPortsmouth Virginia, USA38448EmreIstanbul, Turkey39455aaiThe Netherlands40457jsbx1Ottawa, Canada41477MSAINTParis, France42478MorrisDayBaltimore Maryland, USA43480badmojo71Greenville South Carolina, USA44484hamsterdamsAtlanta Georgia, USA45500badmojo71Greenville South Carolina, USA46502justin86Pennsylvania, USA47509TomCZCzech Republic48518RangerAlBillings Montana, USA49559ProenskiThe Netherlands50577TaurusBullSingapore51578wtmaJakarta, Indonesia52600Glycine HQBienne, Swiss


----------



## vincesf

It appears that watchgooroo has once again sold out on the Heritage LE, as my old link indicates that 20 were sold and -0- are available. I hope that many had the chance to acquire one, as the watch is truly a standout release by Glycine. Hoping that Glycine releases another limited Airman in the near future.
My imagination gets started... but that's for another thread.


----------



## Barry S

vincesf said:


> It appears that watchgooroo has once again sold out on the Heritage LE, as my old link indicates that 20 were sold and -0- are available. I hope that many had the chance to acquire one, as the watch is truly a standout release by Glycine. Hoping that Glycine releases another limited Airman in the near future.
> My imagination gets started... but that's for another thread.


I was amazed that they lasted that long.

I'm wearing mine now on this Lake House Leathers strap. A rustic strap that goes well with the vintage white dial. Very comfortable and not bad for $16 on sale. I've got several Glycine straps on the way from Australia so there'll be some choices to make!


----------



## vexXed

hamsterdams said:


> Mine arrived today in the wooden box. A bit strange that yours didn't. At least you have one on the way!
> 
> Pics of #484 to come when I get home from work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wanted to say the wooden box arrived today. Even though it was a mistake on their part (sh*t happens), once I brought it to Hanna's attention she immediately shipped it out to me, at no extra cost of course. A happy customer here.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Please list me for Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE #513. Received it today & it's instantly become my favorite watch. (BTW, it's wearing an oxblood horween band by Greg Spitz w/Glycine buckle.)







































Oh, in Seattle, WA...


----------



## tubber

I may be a bit late but No.585 is in Thailand.


----------



## ImranD

Hi All;

I'm really looking to get my hands on one of these limited addition beauties; by the time I realized I'm a big fan of Glycine, these watches had run out from major suppliers (Watchgooroo, Joma) obviously because there's just 600 of them.

Would really appreciate if anyone can hook me to one of these.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PetrosD

Time to join the club. Put me down for #380 in Annapolis, MD.


----------



## Barry S

Watchgooroo has another one in stock!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Men...d=202035422005&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## PetrosD

Barry S said:


> Watchgooroo has another one in stock!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Men...d=202035422005&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


It sold.


----------



## kwill

ImranD said:


> Hi All;
> 
> I'm really looking to get my hands on one of these limited addition beauties; by the time I realized I'm a big fan of Glycine, these watches had run out from major suppliers (Watchgooroo, Joma) obviously because there's just 600 of them.
> 
> Would really appreciate if anyone can hook me to one of these.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Exactly how I feel! Put me in line for one too.


----------



## r-gordon-7

As several of us have posted about our respective 1953 Vintage LE acquisitions & serial numbers since the last list update was posted on May 16, 2017, is now an appropriate time for an update to the list?

Thx,
r-gordon-7 (Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE #513 - see June 5, 2017, post & photos on prior page)


----------



## PetrosD

It looks like the OP is no longer maintaining this list, so I thought I would update the table with the additions since the last table update.


#
LE Number
Owner
Location
1
002
gm78
Cologne, Germany
2
016
mpierceiii
Atlanta Georgia, USA
3
017
Dai Capp
Sheffield, England
4
019
scubarob
Ajax, Canada
5
037
Brice
France/China
6
057
Mosquito74
Europe Union
7
061
Aquavit
UK, Europe
8
064
anthropic_principle
Rome, Italy
9
073
caferacer
San Fransisco, USA
10
076
jmv
Paris, France
11
084
Arvis
Stockholm, Sweden
12
125
Sam
Oakland California, USA
13
140
Dennis Smith
Walla Walla Washington, USA
14
145
psicat
Birmingham, UK
15
171
Nate2046
Midwest, USA
16
175
kakefe
Moscow, Russia
17
199
Vorst8
The Netherlands
18
201
Pielo
Canberra, Australia
19
211
taildraggerpilot
Clark NJ, USA
20
217
roguehog
Singapore
21
236
pl3yr
Perth, Australia
22
246
daw123
Lincolnshire, UK
23
248
2la
London, UK
24
251
Bod74
France
25
284
Natneti Narelli
Bangkok, Thailand
26
266
romaII
Germany
27
297
nicolasg
Athens, Greece
28
298
vexXed
Hong Kong
29
306
Barry S
Long Island, USA
30
313
Svail
Phoenix Arizona, USA
31
319
vincesf
San Fransisco, USA
32
336
achilles
Regina, Canada
33
380
PetrosD
Annapolis, MD, USA
34
397
dp247
Toronto, Canada
35
410
andrew-27
Cracow, Poland
36
411
rolincho
San Juan, Puerto Rico
37
427
collectR
Ontario, Canada
38
442
kirbystrunk
Portsmouth Virginia, USA
39
448
Emre
Istanbul, Turkey
40
455
aai
The Netherlands
41
457
jsbx1
Ottawa, Canada
42
477
MSAINT
Paris, France
43
478
MorrisDay
Baltimore Maryland, USA
44
480
badmojo71
Greenville South Carolina, USA
45
484
hamsterdams
Atlanta Georgia, USA
46
500
badmojo71
Greenville South Carolina, USA
47
502
justin86
Pennsylvania, USA
48
509
TomCZ
Czech Republic
49
513
r-gordon-7
Seattle, WA, USA
50
518
RangerAl
Billings Montana, USA
51
559
Proenski
The Netherlands
52
577
TaurusBull
Singapore
53
578
wtma
Jakarta, Indonesia
54
585
tubber
Thailand
55
600
Glycine HQ
Bienne, Swiss


----------



## Misheng

#366 
Currently based in Shanghai, China


----------



## r-gordon-7

Misheng, what strap is that in the photo with the leather jacket? Especially nice!


----------



## PetrosD

r-gordon-7 said:


> Misheng, what strap is that in the photo with the leather jacket? Especially nice!


I second that question. That padded leather strap looks great and is the perfect color.


----------



## Misheng

r-gordon-7 said:


> Misheng, what strap is that in the photo with the leather jacket? Especially nice!


Got this one in Paris last week at MisterChrono (misterchrono.com). They have a few stores in Asia as well as that one in Paris. Anyway, they should ship worldwide.


----------



## Brice

Misheng said:


> Got this one in Paris last week at MisterChrono (misterchrono.com). They have a few stores in Asia as well as that one in Paris. Anyway, they should ship worldwide.


Yep! I know one in HongKong.
Great choice.

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## r-gordon-7

Misheng said:


> Got this one in Paris last week at MisterChrono (misterchrono.com). They have a few stores in Asia as well as that one in Paris. Anyway, they should ship worldwide.


Was it a custom strap? I looked through all the straps they show on their website and, unless I missed it, I didn't see it or anything all that close...


----------



## Misheng

Nope，that was just a strap they got in their store in Paris. Not sure if they got the same in their online catalogue...


----------



## taildraggerpilot

#211 is officially for sale. Full kit plus extra Glycine straps.


----------



## Misheng

Just found out that the strap originally comes from Hirsch, the model is "Lucca".


----------



## PetrosD

I thought I would liven up this dead thread with some pics from today.


----------



## canehdianj

478 Has been sold to me.

I anxiously await its arrival in Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## PetrosD

canehdianj said:


> 478 Has been sold to me.
> 
> I anxiously await its arrival in Calgary, Alberta, Canada


Congratulations! It's a great watch, you're going to love it.


----------



## mdrtoronto

Checking in with recently acquired #434 now residing in Toronto Ontario Canada 

Beautiful watch, thankful to have found on WUS from lightspire, fellow Canadian and military watch addict.









No, I don't wear them both together however tempting...


----------



## PetrosD

mdrtoronto said:


> Checking in with recently acquired #434 now residing in Toronto Ontario Canada


Congratulations on your acquisition!


----------



## mngdew

So who purchased the 1 of 600 from Lightspire?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g...lot-1953-limited-edition-1-600-a-4746457.html


----------



## PetrosD

mngdew said:


> So who purchased the 1 of 600 from Lightspire?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g...lot-1953-limited-edition-1-600-a-4746457.html


It looks like mdrtoronto did. He posted that he bought it from lightspire.


----------



## mdrtoronto

Yes that was me, 434 of 600 from lightspire.


----------



## mngdew

mdrtoronto said:


> Yes that was me, 434 of 600 from lightspire.


Then It seems Lightspire sold another one only 4 days ago. It was 1 of 600.


----------



## PetrosD

mngdew said:


> Then It seems Lightspire sold another one only 4 days ago. It was 1 of 600.


I think there was only the one listing. I am guessing that in his listing, he meant that this watch is one of only 600 in the limited edition, not that it is number 1. His headline could have been worded more clearly and, as written, could easily be misinterpreted because it reads as if the watch he was selling was #1/600. However, the buyer and he obviously understood what was being sold and, with a happy transaction, that's all that matters.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4746457&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

FS Glycine Airman Purist 24hr Vintage Re-Issue Pilot 1953 Limited Edition 1 of 600


----------



## PetrosD

CMSgt Bo said:


> It's not slander and the subject line is misleading.


I edited my comment to soften my original comment. While I agree that misleading is the appropriate word, I don't believe the intention was deception. I think it was just not worded as clearly as it could have been. Regardless, the buyer and seller are both satisfied and that's the goal, so all is well. Congrats to both lightspire and mdrtoronto.


----------



## lightspire

I am always very forth right about my for sale ads and the confidentiality of any potential buyer who may not want the limited edition# described in a for sale ad. Hence, 1 of 600.

I respect mdrtoronto for wanting to share his new excitement. He was a great buyer! I wish him well and I hope he wears the watch in good health but I know many collectors who would not want their watch serial or limited edition number publicly disclosed.

If mngdew misinterpreted it that's one thing but there is a huge difference between something that has been 'misread' or 'misinterpreted' and something that is 'misleading'.

Thank you PetrosD for the clarification.


----------



## mdrtoronto

Hi everyone, mdrtoronto here, just wanted to share my 2 cents, I had a GREAT transaction with lightspire, and I bought the watch knowing it was #434.

I can see the confusion from "1 of 600" but honestly I initially found the watch on a WatchRecon alert, where what piqued my interest first was 'Canada' as seller's location, and from there I jumped into the WUS ad and contacted lightspire. If he had enticed a buyer with the headline that wouldn't be the first time marketing worked...

Following forum tips to avoid getting scammed, I asked lightspire if I could call him, he obliged, we talked, and my first concern was making sure this wasn't the MassDrop version as I had read about some issues with their DC-4 release and didn't want any issues. 

After talking with lightspire we realized we shared a common weakness for military watches, had many similar interests as far as watches themselves, and we both apologized to each other a few times for nothing in particular, as is the Canadian way. 

Lightspire eventually screened me on 'what are your intentions with my Airman'?, I told him I'd treat her well and that she was going to a safe loving home elsewhere in Canada, and next thing I knew the watch was en route to me.

I honestly read the ad to mean 'one of the six hundred', not '#1', and frankly I wouldn't have expected, nor cared if it actually were #1. I'm very pleased with the mint condition of the watch, it keeps time so far at +/- 1.5 sec/day, and so I came here to share my new-to-me baby


----------



## mngdew

lightspire said:


> I am always very forth right about my for sale ads and the confidentiality of any potential buyer who may not want the limited edition# described in a for sale ad. Hence, 1 of 600.
> 
> I respect mdrtoronto for wanting to share his new excitement. He was a great buyer! I wish him well and I hope he wears the watch in good health but I know many collectors who would not want their watch serial or limited edition number publicly disclosed.
> 
> If mngdew misinterpreted it that's one thing but there is a huge difference between something that has been 'misread' or 'misinterpreted' and something that is 'misleading'.
> 
> Thank you PetrosD for the clarification.


I misinterpreted your FS. I was going to PM you to inquire, but it was sold before I had the chance.
I really wonder who owns the #1 of 600, though. Anyone on this forum?


----------



## PetrosD

mngdew said:


> I misinterpreted your FS. I was going to PM you to inquire, but it was sold before I had the chance.
> I really wonder who owns the #1 of 600, though. Anyone on this forum?


No one has yet claimed #1 on here. In fact, #434 was not previously claimed by lightspire on the list in here, but we now know that mdrtoronto has it in Toronto.

There are still a lot of holes on the list of 600, perhaps because some people aren't on the forum, or because they don't want to disclose it.

These are great watches and it's nice to try to keep this thread alive. Hopefully other owners will join in.


----------



## taildraggerpilot

#211 has recently moved to the Atlanta, GA area in the states, and is looking to switch owners.....


----------



## hedd

taildraggerpilot said:


> #211 has recently moved to the Atlanta, GA area in the states, and is looking to switch owners.....


Is this the original release or the massdrop one?


----------



## PetrosD

hedd said:


> Is this the original release or the massdrop one?


This thread is for the original release.


----------



## hedd

Man, I wish I could ask your price, but I just don't have that kind of money to throw around right now. Welcome to Atlanta.


----------



## taildraggerpilot

You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Proenski

Still in my possession


----------



## Brice

#037 still on my wrist, now locked down in Paris

















Cheers,
Brice


----------



## bruy

Reviving this thread by checking in with #365 in Murrieta, California.


----------



## Emre

Woow folks, we nearly have a track of 10% of the whole inventory, congrats to all who kept this thread alive. 
Looks like we still don't know where #1 is, though #2 was bought from Italy and resides in Germany, so it may be possible that it's still in Italy maybe at the authorized dealer.


----------



## PetrosD

bruy said:


> Reviving this thread by checking in with #365 in Murrieta, California.
> View attachment 15377190


Welcome! Is that a new acquisition, or are you the original owner?


----------



## PetrosD

Emre said:


> Woow folks, we nearly have a track of 10% of the whole inventory, congrats to all who kept this thread alive.
> Looks like we still don't know where #1 is, though #2 was bought from Italy and resides in Germany, so it may be possible that it's still in Italy maybe at the authorized dealer.


I wonder how many on the list still own theirs? I'm the second owner of mine.


----------



## bruy

PetrosD said:


> Welcome! Is that a new acquisition, or are you the original owner?


I acquired it through eBay recently. It came from Texas.


----------



## darkocean

Great watches everybody, just wanted to say that.


----------



## PetrosD

darkocean said:


> Great watches everybody, just wanted to say that.


Thanks, they are unique pieces. It's a shame this thread has died out, but they are great watches.


----------



## r-gordon-7

OK, I'll do my part to keep the thread going... #513 checking in. Still in Seattle, still wearing its oxblood horween band by Greg Spitz w/Glycine buckle, and still doing fine...


----------



## PetrosD

r-gordon-7 said:


> OK, I'll do my part to keep the thread going... #513 checking in. Still in Seattle, still wearing its oxblood horween band by Greg Spitz w/Glycine buckle, and still doing fine...
> View attachment 15386186


Awesome, great strap with that. I haven't worn mine in a bit but now I'll have to change that this weekend.

Here's an older wrist shot of mine, on a leather NATO.


----------



## Jesus Jones

Wearing mine this week...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AurelioS

#211 chiming in from NYC....


----------



## LP49

Well, this is actually my second 1953 Vintage! I bought a new one and then sold it 5 years ago. Always regretted that. Then bought a used one a month ago--number 566 enjoying the sun in Jupiter, Florida. Wonder if if it was the same one I sold!


----------



## LP49

***** Jones said:


> Wearing mine this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Hi-where did you get the strap? Perfect match with the hands!


----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## LP49

Please share the translation of the Chinese? Japanese? Korean? Thanks


----------



## Brice

LP49 said:


> Please share the translation of the Chinese? Japanese? Korean? Thanks


Those three ideograms 百年灵 (pronounced _Bǎi Nián Líng_) mean "Hundred Years Spirit" in Chinese Mandarin.
They are the official transliteration of the name _Breitling_.
(since I'm a Breitling long time fan)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Jesus Jones

Man, I honestly can't remember, I have so many NATO's I can't keep track of where they all came from.


----------



## listige

Hi, Still active here?


----------



## Brice

#037 still in Paris, France.










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## MikeBanzai

I was about to post here, but realized that my LE is different. I have one of the 1000 piece ones with the dauphine hands. (I prefer the dauphine hands, so works for me!)


----------

